# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  How to find all tables in SQL server using T-SQL

## itraja_anna

Hi guys,

       Here i have 1 major doubt. how to view or retrieve all tables in SQL server instance (not in database). For Ex. In 1 SQL server instance if i have 6 user databases means, i have to view all tables in there 6 databases using T-SQL. As well as how to view all databases in an multiple SQL server instance. for long time i have this doubt. So please clarify me if any one could.

Thanks,
T.Rajasekaran.

----------


## rmiao

You have to view all dbs on remote instance with t-sql via linked server, view all tables by querying information_schema.tables in each db.

----------

